# Sub frame bushings....................



## JW-VW (Feb 13, 2003)

Where can I get them? My rear sub frame bushings are gone. With every gear change slaps up against the body. -Jacob-


----------



## jlw (Sep 18, 2010)

I just ordered these from ECS Tuning:

Subframe Mount - ES#2091172
mfg part #: 893199415 

Subframe Mount - ES#2091173
mfg part #: 893199419 

They're the right part number according to ETKA and they were real cheap so i thought i'd give them a try.. I'll let you know if they are indeed correct ones when they arrive (supposed to be in December because of a backorder on something else..) My local dealer said the rears were NLA and wanted like $28 a piece for the fronts... so hopefully these work out, for a grand total of $13 for all four..

Jason


----------



## JW-VW (Feb 13, 2003)

Worst comes to worse at work ill just lazer out some rubber slugs couple thou bigger then the hole and use the 500 ton hyd press to press them in. -Jacob-


----------



## jlw (Sep 18, 2010)

I got those bushings in the mail.. they look like a perfect match to me but it was hard to get the calipers in there to check for certain. I'm not sure when I'll get around to pressing them in, but i'll try and remember to post again when i do for a final word on their fit.


----------

